
Deploying a serverless webpage using AWS, which apparently is hard, somehow - j6m8
https://blog.jordan.matelsky.com/serverless-site/
======
verdverm
Try Google Cloud Run, super easy

~~~
j6m8
Really like GCR, I've used it on a few projects. I thought about using Lambdas
to serve this as well, but wanted to have zero moving parts (i.e. why spin up
a whole cloud function if I can avoid it?). I also very much did not expect
this to be a Process!

Even with Cloud Run et al, you still have to think about about subdomain
routing. So it cuts out all of the garbage w.r.t s3 redirects, but, e.g. DNS
and CloudFront (or router-cache equivalent in your cloud provider of choice)
are still on the table.

For simple things like this, I'd honestly just recommend Zappa + Lambdas over
a more complicated platform like Cloud Run, running a simple Flask server,
serverlessly. But... Moving parts. So... See above. I digress.

